# Hartford Products



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know this has come up before but does anyone know the current status of Hartford Products? I can't get them to respond to phone calls and emails.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had some difficulties getting through myself at times. Phone seems to work best, but I'd keep calling until I actually talked to someone, leaving messages doesn't work so well.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

I have lost faith in Hartford. No response and no follow-up even after TALKING to them (which was difficult at best) about the inability to deliver parts ordered back in December. Ended up going elsewhere to get the needed parts.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here. 
No responses. 
Not a good way to run a company. And I'm not alone with my observations. 
jb


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Too bad, was a good outfit, back in Bob's days. Jerry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been in the same boat....I'll never buy or recommend again


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried calling a couple times this and last week on an order made in early June that I was told would be out in two weeks.... I get no answer, and left a message (no actual greeting) with no call back. 

A shame, they apeared to have a nice range of stuff....


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I guess I am not alone in getting no response from this company. It is a shame that this great company that Bob Hartford started seems to be having troubles. I just wish they would reply to my numerous attempts to contact them. I really want to order from them because the stuff they sell is not offered by anyone else.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out: 

http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT 

They carry Hartford


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, three messages left by me this month (with no real greating, just the automated system) and still no calls back. I checked, my card has not been billed, so I guess no kit for me.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

C&OCRY has posted that they are unable to get through to Hartford also. Their post says they have removed Hartford from their catalog until the matter is cleared up. So the above link willnot get you any information either.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure someone at HF has read this thread. Why don't they pony up and tell us if they are in or out of business?


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in May I called and Jeramia answered the phone. Told him I had a bad casting on truck part for my DSP&P waycar. "No problem. We will get one out to you next week" (this being Monday 12 May to be exact) Also ordered the interior kit for this car and told him I was missing facia boards. To date NOTHING after at least 4 more calls. All kind of excuses such as casting machine kaput etc etc. I am now making up a pattern for the bad truck part and will cast my own. Facia boards I can scratch. Same for interior. Sigh! Wanted more DSP&P cars over time but not now. Really very sad. 
Noel 
PS How in the heck do you do spell check on this site without standing on you head and etc. Shad...add spell check for us spelling impaired. 
PPS Anyone have a couple pair of DSP&P Swing motion trucks by Hartford they want to part with. Contact me off line. Thanks 
Noel


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny, I was told that the casting machine was down but would be back on line and why my kit would be delayed two weeks......


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to look at this link regarding the situation at Hartford Products. Doesn't look good./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

http://120pointme.blogspot.com/


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder what the "far reaching effects" are? Like the LGB saga, we have to wait a week......


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

It's up. You won't like it.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 08/04/2008 5:17 PM
Like the LGB saga, we have to wait a week......





....or maybe not.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That IS sad./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 
It looks like this will have far-reaching effects in the 1/20.3 stuff.


----------



## beyond.logic (Aug 10, 2008)

Has anybody else noticed the Hartford Products ad in June Garden Railways Market Place (page 125)? Says Hartford Products is for sale - they are retiring. Hopefully we'll hear if/when someone buys the business.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Would you mind scanning the ad and posting it? I might be interested.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, June 2008 has no page 125 (back cover is 124) and no mention of Hartford in the index of advertisers.......


----------



## beyond.logic (Aug 10, 2008)

My mistake, I took another look at the magazine and found that I was looking at the June 2005 edition. Time to get new glasses I guess.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehehe, I signed something with 2004 last week at work!


----------



## beyond.logic (Aug 10, 2008)

Any news on Hartford Products? Website is still active but no other signs of life.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Hartford Products is reorganizing and changing the name. Tried to access the site today and saw a banner "Formerly Hartford Products" with a streamer stating that they are reorganizing and changing the name soon. 
Noel


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam5629 on 04/15/2009 3:51 PM
Looks like Hartford Products is reorganizing and changing the name. Tried to access the site today and saw a banner "Formerly Hartford Products" with a streamer stating that they are reorganizing and changing the name soon. 
Noel


Hmm, I had an employer that did that a few times, to skirt lawsuits and to bid against itself.....


----------



## beyond.logic (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, that is good news. I just had to go check for myself. The banner says "in the coming days ...." so I guess that we keep our fingers crossed ....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, many of the links are broken, but the Fall River link is still working....I had ordered one of the Carter gondolas when they quit replying.....


----------



## hartfordpr (May 12, 2009)

This is from Bob Hartford, the original owner and founder of Hartford Products, Inc.

There certainly has been quite a bit of conversation and rumors about Hartford Products. I would like to bring you all up to date and dispel all rumors floating around.

As many of you know, my wife, Valentina, and I sold the company to Mike Moore and Jeanie Ferril of King City, MO in July, 2005. Because things apparently did not work out for them, by mutual agreement we forgave all debts to us in return for the casting equipment, casting patterns and sub-masters. In addition, they can no longer use the name Hartford, Hartford Products or Hartford Products, Inc.

Last week I flew to MO where I picked up the equipment.

The casting facility is now set up in my shop in Hillsborough, NC where my wife and I now live. Casting supplies - mold material, alloy, etc. -- should arrive any day and I hope to be able to start the mold making immediately. Castings will follow soon after. My first priority is to help colleagues who depended on HPI castings for their business, but had not been able to get any for some time.

We are in the process of re-incorporating, and within a fairly short time we hope to have a dedicated phone line (to be answered "Hartford Products") when you call and
be in a position to take credit cards. A website with products list, prices and shopping cart should be up and running within a few weeks.

At this time I plan to offer trucks, parts and accessories, but not complete kits. New items will be added to the product list.

If you have any questions, comments or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact us by e-mail -- [email protected] or phone -- (919) 471-5937.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, that is good news! Hoping for some Climax side frames!


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry that it didn't work out but it's great to have ou back Bob!! 
John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Bob. It's good to know you are back.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jerry, 

You mention 'Climax side frames' - I believe that Ozark will sell the side frames from their Climax kit separately. Those are designed to fit the Hartland 'Mack' switcher motor blocks.


----------



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

Bob Hartford's e-mail address above may work, however, he told me that he was changing that one to be very clear and distant from the former operators. His new company name will also be Hartford Large Scale Products. His "NEW" e-mail address is: 

[email protected]


----------



## hartfordpr (May 12, 2009)

Hi Guys:

HARTFORD LARGE SCALE PRODUCTS, INC. (please note the change in name) is up and running. We're working 24/'7 (well, maybe just 12/7) making new molds, casting and filling orders. 


We will be producing kits, parts and accessories, adding to our line as time permits. Our new e-mail address is [email protected]. In the meantime feel free to contact us with questions or to place orders. We hope to have a website established before the end of the month. 


Cheers,

Bob


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Bob, That is just fantastic. Your parts and kits are excellent. I just wish they were cast in brass! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## beyond.logic (Aug 10, 2008)

Is this the new Hartford? 

http://www.hartfordlargescaleproducts.com/


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By beyond.logic on 12 Aug 2010 10:15 PM 
Is this the new Hartford? 

http://www.hartfordlargescaleproducts.com/ 

Yes.


----------

